# chips there numbers and or pics



## steyr223 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello 
Dont know if this has been done
Thought i'd start a thread of chips and numbers or pics
But just the good ones and not the ones we all know about(cpu's,goldback)

I noticed as i was pulling and breaking my ic's and flatpacks that so it would seem 90+% of them have gold bonding wires except the eproms but the smaller ic's have such a little amount i really had to look hard

Remember i am color blind so please correct me

This baby was a suprise it almost looks like they oversprayed with gold(the middle sqaure)


----------



## resabed01 (Apr 6, 2014)

While I see what you're getting at and trying to achieve, IMO it would be like trying to cataloge blades of grass. There are thousands of chip part numbers. For each part number there were several manufacturers because usually the creator of a chip can sell the licensing rights to other chip makers. Each manufaturer can then make several different versions of the chip for distribution (military or commercial grades are just two).
So, with all these variables it would be really difficult to figure out which chips have nice gold inside and which don't.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 6, 2014)

Resa, whilst I see where you're coming from every little piece of information helps.

Thanks Rob.

Jon


----------



## resabed01 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'll just put them all into a 5 gallon pail...the good with the bad... when it's full they get incinerated. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey I hear ya :lol: 

However when I'm getting these boards in this kind of info helps me sort the wheat from the chaff and I know better where my time is spent. I can leave the lower ones for a rainy day.


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 6, 2014)

As far as I understood: the more legs and the thinner, the more gold per weight. Plastic epromlike are low grade by weight and all ceramic eproms (bios) I found on cheap pc mainboards had only aluminium bonds. I have started to sort mine by type and found, that usually only memory chips have kovar legs, most if not all the others have copper legs which look like plated with tin.


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 6, 2014)

Resa -most definitly absolutely a improbable if not 
Impossible task 
I realized this as one board that has 200 of the same chips
Is actually 160 different part numbers hence different chips
Thats why i said only the good ones

Then of course there is the" same part number,same manufacturer,two different boards one has Au and one
Doesn't" problem

You know I'm starting to think there's some kind of conspiracy there :mrgreen: 

But as spaceships says every tbit of info is good info

But they (including solar) were ever to do any large amount of chips will eventually get to the all in a 5 gal bucket idea it is much easier.

Thanks steyr223 rob


Edited once due to dumb phone


----------



## eastky (Apr 6, 2014)

I would keep the Texas Instrument chips separate from the others. I have Texas Instrument chips that date back to the late 60s all through the 70s and early 80s . I have cracked open some from all dates and the ones I have there is not any gold plating in them.
I don't know about the 90s chips haven't got that far yet. I try to locate the old chips that will contain gold.


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 6, 2014)

eastky said:


> I would keep the Texas Instrument chips separate from the others. I have Texas Instrument chips that date back to the late 60s all through the 70s and early 80s . I have cracked open some from all dates and the ones I have there is not any gold plating in them.
> I don't know about the 90s chips haven't got that far yet. I try to locate the old chips that will contain gold.




Yes as I've mentioned before, Texas Instruments chips rarely have gold inside and those which do will have it visible on the outside. Certain other brands often have gold inside like those OKI chips and Motorola for another. As I've also said before you can have identical part numbers from the same manufacturer but produced at different times (different date codes), or made at plants in different countries, and one will have gold inside but the other won't. Dip chips in those industrial grade layered ceramic packages (such as that AMD chip above the blue IDC connector) often have gold underneath the chip die once you split them open.

macfixer01


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 7, 2014)

Eastly i will remember that that is good info
And macfixer01 you concurred. So i will definitly remember

See this thread is already saving me time  

So macfixer01 the amd chip ,hum i ended breaking most of that section up but cant get to it now
The only one that didnt have bonding wires was the
Cd4040be and i broke.that one because i knew (thought) it would be barren ,i have used those in projects they are cheap
I need a better camera 

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 7, 2014)

steyr223 said:


> Eastly i will remember that that is good info
> And macfixer01 you concurred. So i will definitly remember
> 
> See this thread is already saving me time
> ...





The CD4040be appears to have a Harris logo. I don't run into too many Harris chips so I'm not very familiar with them. Looks like most of the smaller DIP's are National Semiconductor and you can find gold sometimes in older ones. 1991 isn't all that old though. Regarding the AMD chip, had you popped off the top ceramic slab you might have seen something like in this pic I found from an old thread:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=19895&mode=view

macfixer01


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 7, 2014)

Couldnt open pic for some reason
My phone is due today so until i incinerate 
Some chips for the bill carry on please
:lol: 

I will like be back in a day or three
Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## kjavanb123 (Apr 15, 2014)

Here is a cool shot from bonding wires of a cracked chip;



Regards
Kevin


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 15, 2014)

Very very tiny 
good pic
I think i have been mistaken the continuation of the leg
Inside the chip for bonding wires but some are also very thin

Thanks steyr223 rob,


----------



## joubjonn (Apr 15, 2014)

Those little gold bonding wires are very thin. Hair would be many times thicker. I can see them good with a gold pan. I really enjoy panning those things. I had zero panning skills before. Now I'm not so bad. It's weird to be sitting in backyard in houston panning gold. Also, when you have about a pound or so of crushed and burned IC's you can take the cons and place them in a Pyrex beaker and see the gold on the bottom of the beaker. It looks like a little pay streak. It might be difficult being color blind, if you can get a buddy to check for yellow that might help you out.


----------



## steyr223 (Apr 17, 2014)

joubjonn said:


> Those little gold bonding wires are very thin. Hair would be many times thicker. I can see them good with a gold pan. I really enjoy panning those things. I had zero panning skills before. Now I'm not so bad. It's weird to be sitting in backyard in houston panning gold. Also, when you have about a pound or so of crushed and burned IC's you can take the cons and place them in a Pyrex beaker and see the gold on the bottom of the beaker. It looks like a little pay streak. It might be difficult being color blind, if you can get a buddy to check for yellow that might help you out.



Heheha 
Thats hilarious , the buddy color thing
I find my "buddies" have a very biased opinion on whats in my cons
If i am very adamant about the last 32 hours of work
And i imsist there should be gold somewhere than they see lots of it
When i ask about the stuff i am ready to dispose of
They say "ya i see some" and i say " you idiot there is not
Supposed to be gold in it" they say "ahu your right"

Some of them just say "there appears to look brassy"

:lol: 
Very few people understand the colors of refining it actually takes familiarity to be able to see so without experience. ,,,.
Try this take a color coded resister and have everyone tell you the colors with the background different, say the ceiling or carpet as the background
You will be amased ,everyone has a different color perception 

I see gold better than most i have never mistaken it for
Anything else,ever! :mrgreen: 
But i have refined more copper in the name of gold than any man alive :shock: 
Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## joubjonn (Apr 17, 2014)

If you think you can see the gold I would get a gold pan for the IC cons. It's worked very well for me. I'm certainly not the best at panning but I do think I got the hang of it. Just get a hose going and a lot of vibration with your hands you can get most of the wires to clump. I find that a little bit of dish soap helps to keep them from floating. I'll let you know how my next batch goes. Just need to find the time to get all the chips depopulated. 

I think this time I'm going to modify my procedure using the gold pan.


----------

